# Help - polarizer stuck on camera lens



## jerirl (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, this is embarrassing.   I have a Nikon D100 camera with a Sigma 28-135 zoom.  For an upcoming trip, it was suggested I buy a polarizing filter.  Purchased a 62 mm (checked for correct size) linear polarizing filter online.  Removed the uv filter with no problem.   Tried to screw on the new filter - it seemed to start OK, but never got tight, just kept going round and round.  Then after more reading, realized I should have gotten a circular polarizing filter since the camera, though old, has autofocus.  Not a problem, it can be exchanged.  However, now I can't get the linear one off!  It's not stuck exactly, but whichever direction I turn it, it just keeps going around.  I saw some related posts on this forum, but they involved either a filter that was stuck and wouldn't turn at all or a circular polarizing filter that has a spinning part.  I would really appreciate any advice.  Leaving on vacation in a week.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 20, 2011)

Read this thread.


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 20, 2011)

You are just not gripping on the right part. The polarize filter will always spin because you need to adjust the angle with respect to the sun. If you look at the filter, there should be a smooth ring and a textured ring. The textured ring is the one you need to turn to release the filter from the lens. It's not intuitive because the rings are narrow and human's fingers are too fat to grip just one of them.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 20, 2011)

there are two parts to your polarizer. The top part spins freely, and the bottom part has the threads, and the outside should be knurled for grip. Make sure that you are grabbing the bottom ring (the one closest to the lens) and turning that one. If you grab the top ring and turn, it will just spin around and around.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Read this thread.


 

Wow, that sounds really extreme. Trying to get a filter off isn't much different from trying to get a bottle cap loose. For a plastic bottle cap or twist lid, I usually pour some hot water on the lid to make it expand just enough to release it. Other wise, a few knocks with a spoon is usually enough to help ease the twisting.

Of course, you don't want to pour hot water on the lens. However you can always use a hot towel for the same trick. There are many ways to get a tight cap or filter off gently. Saw the filter off? Might as well just get a new lens.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 20, 2011)

Even linear polarizers are designed to spin, there should be another ring behind the part that spins that you can grip to remove it...   which model polarizer exactly?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 20, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Read this thread.
> ...



Using heat will cause the ring to expand..... and jam itself in even harder.  You want to use cold, which will shrink it..... try ice in a ziplok baggie.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Using heat will cause the ring to expand..... and jam itself in even harder.  You want to use cold, which will shrink it..... try ice in a ziplok baggie.


 
cold on the filter and warm on the lens...  actually had to do this recently to get my polarizer out of a step up ring.


----------



## jerirl (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, that was fast help.  Stradawhovious and molested_cow, you explained it clearly.  Yes, I was apparently turning the wrong part.  The stable part was extremely thin and I couldn't get a grip on it with my fingers, even knowing it was there.  I was able to hold onto it using a rubber band and have now gotten it off.

Thanks so much.


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2011)

By the way, you need a circular, not a linear, polarizer if you want autofocus to work properly with a polarizing filter on the lens..


----------

